# What do you feed your wetheres?



## GoatCrazyLady (Aug 13, 2012)

I have 3 & was just wondering what others might feed theirs.


----------



## Catahoula (Aug 13, 2012)

How old are they?


----------



## SheepGirl (Aug 13, 2012)

I have sheep, but they can pretty much be fed the same thing (albeit less copper). My wether gets grass hay, loose minerals, and water. That's it. As a lamb he got grain so his nutritional requirements would be met, but as he got older he got weaned off the grain and now gets just hay (or pasture when available). My ram gets fed the same as him.


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Aug 13, 2012)

The alpine is 5 months, the nigerian is 4 months & the pygmy/nigerian is 3 months. Right now I am feeding grass hay, free choice baking soda with loose minerals in it & fresh cold water 3 x a day. They also are out browsing 2-3 times a day. We live in a very wooded area so there is lots of brush & ferns eat. I also put small amounts of apple cider vinegar in their water. Does anyone feed their wethers any grain at all? I was until I read about wethers & UC. Very confusing on what is ok.


----------



## Goatherd (Aug 13, 2012)

> Does anyone feed their wethers any grain at all?


I have one wether who is going on three years of age and he is grained twice a day along with the does.  He also gets hay, pasture and minerals.  He was wethered surgically at about 18 months of age so his urethrae was developed completely which lessens his chance of problems.


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 14, 2012)

I have two wethers and two does, they are fed the same.

In the winter:

hay 24/7
grain enough to keep them in good condition ( I used grain with AC in it)


In the summer:

they get nothing except some hay when it's rainy

They get AC added to their water year round.


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Aug 14, 2012)

O.k. thanks for the info everyone. The loose minerals I give also have AC in it.


----------



## Catahoula (Aug 14, 2012)

I have two 6 months old wethers. I feed them about 1 lb of grains each a day. I think they need something extra because they are growing kids. They have alfalfa hay 24/7 and browse all day in the pasture. I will probably stop feeding them grains when they are about a year. They get loose mineral, kelp meal and baking soda.


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Aug 15, 2012)

O.k. thank you for the info!


----------



## Pygmys in Pink (Aug 29, 2012)

Why do you give apple cider vinegar? I have a little nigerian wether, a pygmy, and a pygmy/boer cross.


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 29, 2012)

Pygmys in Pink said:
			
		

> Why do you give apple cider vinegar? I have a little nigerian wether, a pygmy, and a pygmy/boer cross.


The  ACV helps prevent urinary calculi in bucks and wethers, like ammonium chloride does.


----------



## Pygmys in Pink (Aug 30, 2012)

How much of the ACV should you give them?


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Aug 30, 2012)

The pan that I put the water in now is like a gallon & I don't add much, just poor in a little by eye. maybe a 1/4 of a cup or less.  I think it also helps to prevent worms.


----------

